# Angel is an angel now



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

I hope this is ok, My angel wasnt a bunny, she was a parakeet, and she was very special to me. She past away suddenly at the young age of 6. She was my first bird, and she opened me up to the world of being owned by pets.

she was a good bird, and is surrived by her mate Baby Blue, who is pictured with her below.

her position suggest stroke. when her daddy get home we will be burring her.

please keep blue in your thoughts as he is very lonly and misses angel already. Usually when bonded like they were one will follow shorlty after the other.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 29, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Angel 

:hug: to you and to Blue


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

Aww I'm so sorry! I remember my little parakeet from when I was a kid. He was hilarious and I still miss him!

:hug:


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 29, 2007)

All animals deserve the chance to be remembered.... 
Angel seems like a very sweet bird... ink iris:
Birds are full of personality, too, so I know how it feels. My parents have a conure, and that parrot thinks she's a person.

Fly free, little Angel~ 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2007)

It always hurts to lose a friend - furred or feathered...

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## binkies (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Parakeeets are wonderful little things. I had one a few years ago that we loved dearly. He was never ever caged and just loved attention. He was truely a gem. I bet that is how you felt about Angel too. 

Is there any chance that Blue will bond to another bird? That is what we did for Tweety's mate. It worked like a charm. He was so lonely and pitiful before we brought another bird in to keep him comfortable.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry about Angel, they are wonderful little creatures and they always stay with you ink iris:


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 30, 2007)

thank you for your kind words.
we burried her under the apple tree int he yeard and hung her favotie toy in the tree.

she is the 3rd birdie in 3 mos to pass, the tree isstarting to get full....

you see my birds are all rescues, and most come to me, up there in years and ill, I give them the best possible few last years of there life.

and then there were 7 (birds)


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about Angel. I have always had budgies, and they are great characters. At the moment we have Frosty, who is 12 years old, and has outlived several partners. I hope Baby Blue can find another friend!

Jan


----------

